# Clear Fork



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Hard to find any Clear Fork reports. I have heard it doesn't ice up like the Erie Tribs bc of the water coming out of Pleasant Hill. I have only fished it in warmer weather. Anybody tried it since the below freezing temps moved in?


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd be curious to hear on this as well. Was planning on going somewhere Monday since its a holiday in my line of work. Erie tribs are all iced up so I'm looking for an alternative. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The last time I fished it was back in June......so no reports from me, but yeah it would probably be your best option since part of it's a tailwater. Who knows how the fishing will be, but at least there will be some open water.....


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I did allot of mid winter fishing there years ago and always had open water. Check out Madriver outfitters web site. The most up to date CF report you will find.


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

I was gonna try it sometime within the next couple of days. Saturday is gonna be in the 40s supposedly, That may thaw out the lake erie tributaries, but I'm not completely sure, but the clear fork is much smaller so i'm thinking there may be a good chance that it will thaw out if in fact it was currently frozen.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

It typically doesn't freeze over in very many spots. You should be fine this weekend.


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! Sounds like the Clear Fork is a go. Here is a link to the Clear Fork Facebook Page........https://www.facebook.com/MohicanFlyFishersofOhio


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep. I'll be there tomorrow. Gonna tie more today...I just started tying a few weeks ago so I've never caught a fish on my own fly yet.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Tie some egg patterns. Simple and trout love em!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Tie midge nymphs too, and maybe a few caddis larvae. According to here http://www.mohicanflyfishersofohio.com/fishing_cfr.html the main insects hatching now would be caddis and midges.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep, planned on having plenty of midges. I can do eggs, but I'm assuming they will need to be pretty small. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

FL-boy said:


> Yep, planned on having plenty of midges. I can do eggs, but I'm assuming they will need to be pretty small.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I don't use eggs except for steel head ...But I could see how it may work...suckers tend to spawn in the spring and Im sure the trout will eat the eggs if given a opportunity.....But its kinda early for the spawn yet....you should do well on size 14-16 caddis thought . If the Clear Fork has any Mayfly's in it which I'm sure it probably does ...a Pheasant Tail nymph in those same sizes will work well to....I don't know the bugs on that water but I'd bet both those patterns would work just fine...Being a tail water smallish red , brown ,tan san-juan worms should also work....I use those on the Mad some , but mostly reserve them for spots the fish don't have long to look at the fly....but honestly this time of yr any nymph will produce the fish are feeding opportunistically as the bugs are not really that active just yet , but they do get washed down stream and get eatin....as the weather warms fishing nymphs that have been hatching is very effective....but caddis are most always effective because there are normally a ton of them in a said river , and the different species have overlapping hatch times so their most always on the menu.....ty some in a brighter green/olive color and some in a more subtle green/olive and you should be good to go


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

How did it go Fl-boy?


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

No luck. Talked to one guy who got one but not much else going on. I guess they opened the dam in anticipation of the rain/snow that was supposed to be coming today. Tons of dead shad everywhere! Saw a heron having the time of his life. I did have one on but he came unbuttoned. On an olive green caddis nymph size 14...thanks for the tip Flymaker! It was my first trip there so it was more exploratory. I plan on going again soon, and I'll hopefully have my bearings a little better. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Well at least you had one on. I haven't even had a fish on my line since november D: According to the mad river outfitters site, the upper has been fishing a little better this winter. I think I will try the upper tomorrow. Did you use a dry dropper rig? or did you use an indicator?


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Neither. Just drifting. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

I went up today and fished the upper section for about four hours. I didn't have any luck either D: not even a bite. I indicator nymphed about 3/4ths of the time with a zebra midge and caddis, and then went to a dry dropper with a caddis dry and midge nymph. I did see a small fish, perhaps a trout, as well as a BIG smallmouth which I spooked while walking through some shallow water. Its a really beautiful river though, and I will definitely be going back sometime soon.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I spent most of the time at the upper too yesterday and never saw a fish. Lower was where I hooked in and also saw fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Any recent clearfork reports? As well...is the upper access located at the gatton rocks nursey entrance or where to park? Thanks.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Spent part of Sunday in the lower just below the dam and down a ways with my father in law. A few other guys were out also. No one saw anything. Water was pretty low and the main road down to the bridge was closed.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I plan on hitting the lower saturday. Partly sunny and 33 isn't terrible. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Fished the lower for a few hours today...skunked. Didn't even see a fish. It was a pain anyway. Fighting ice in the eyelets non stop. Road to the covered bridge area was still closed so I had to scout a bit and find a spot. It wasn't great; too much riffles, not enough slack or pools. And I'm pretty sure my right thumb has mild frost bite.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Bummer. It looks like a great river to be on. Is the water more promising come spring time? Or always low and tough fishing?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

FL-boy said:


> Fished the lower for a few hours today...skunked. Didn't even see a fish. It was a pain anyway. Fighting ice in the eyelets non stop. Road to the covered bridge area was still closed so I had to scout a bit and find a spot. It wasn't great; too much riffles, not enough slack or pools. And I'm pretty sure my right thumb has mild frost bite.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You need to come in from the other side from Rte 3. They close that road in the winter due to the steep hill toward the bottom. It gets dicey when it's icy.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah I don't really know my way around the river up there yet. I fished by the campground off rt 3 and 97.i imagine with the riffles and everything there it's probably a good spot any time other than winter. Water was moving pretty swift yesterday actually.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

The other side was closed last weekend leaving no routes except the trails to the covered bridge. Did they reopen it?


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

last week (weds) both access roads to the covered bridge were closed. I got in by parking at the dam and walking over the backside and down to the river.


----------

